# Pro card renewal in vegas !!!!!!



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

NFAA Pro's - 

Despite my many, firm, and pleading attempts at getting you to renew in a timly fashion ahead of the season... many still have not renewed their Pro dues and presumeably will be doing so in Vegas -

*Change in operation-*

The Vegas is a WAF event, not and NFAA event (sanctioned, yes).... hence registration is a WAF deal, and the $$ goes through their account.
If you want to renew your Pro dues or NFAA dues in Vegas you will be instructed to go to the NFAA booth in the vendor area, pay your dues and return to registration with a new card etc...

*There will be no way around this.* 

It's been setup to prevent any further problems with names/people/registrations being confused and mixed with WAF monies.

If you would like to take care of this ahead of time then your ONLY option at this point is to do it online and print your temporary card before you go. Make sure you change "individual" to "Pro" from the drop-down menu

The link to do that is here:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/membership.cfm

(( Click on "Register Online" at top of page to go to form ))

Chuck


----------

